

Tips on finding job opportunities in US? - ale7714

Well, I&#x27;m a software engineer with a bachelor degree in Computer Science. My work experience is mainly in web (Rails, PHP) and mobile (BlackBerry, Phonegap) development. I have experience with other stuff but I don&#x27;t want to bore you with that.<p>Currently I&#x27;m in Venezuela, employed and I have to say that my current job is really great. But due to personal reasons, I&#x27;m looking for a job in US.<p>I have read a lot on how to build a good resume, although sometimes you found some contradictory opinions out there. I periodically check sites like Cybercoders, Monsters. I updated my LinkedIn. In short, I have tried to improve my chances of getting noticed but I know that, in the end, a big downside on my profile is that I need visa sponsorship.<p>Is there any tips?  Maybe, some of you have already some experience with this and can give me some advice. Thanks :)
======
Golddisk
Indeed ([http://www.indeed.com/](http://www.indeed.com/)) could be another
good job listing site to check out. I use it occasionally just to gauge the
number of openings in my area for what I'm currently going to college for.

~~~
ale7714
After checking indeed, I have to say thank you! Great site to find job ops.

